# Greenwich Park plan



## Faithkat (25 July 2012)

Scanned this as I thought you might find it helpful (and it shows the plan of the XC course )


----------



## yorks (25 July 2012)

Thanks. Is there any way of printing it off? I just got a blank sheet when I tried. I am getting more excited by the minute as the event gets nearer. We have tickets for sat dressage and Mon Xc.  Hope the weather holds now but usual problem of what to wear.


----------



## Tillypup (25 July 2012)

yorks said:



			Thanks. Is there any way of printing it off? I just got a blank sheet when I tried. I am getting more excited by the minute as the event gets nearer. We have tickets for sat dressage and Mon Xc.  Hope the weather holds now but usual problem of what to wear.
		
Click to expand...


Please see attached link to the London 2012 website with maps for Greenwich Park, all are available as in PDF form for printing.

http://www.london2012.com/venue/greenwich-park/maps


----------



## Tillypup (25 July 2012)

If you "right click" on the picture Faithkat posted you can save it and print it off, I've just tried that and it work OK for me.


----------



## Tanta (25 July 2012)

Does anyone know if/when they will release a full description of the XC course (fence names, drawings/photos etc?) I'm helping  organise a charity party on the day with big screens etc to watch it, and would like to be able to print a guide off so people can follow the xc and know where riders are on the course....


----------

